# Wakanda Forever - Trailer enthüllt den Look des neuen Black Panther



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Wakanda Forever - Trailer enthüllt den Look des neuen Black Panther* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Wakanda Forever - Trailer enthüllt den Look des neuen Black Panther


----------



## Bloodrock (6. Oktober 2022)

Bin ich nicht die Zielgruppe für.

Marketing wirds aber wieder als besten, fortschrittlichsten und wichtigsten Film aller Zeiten feiern. Trotz massivem Fail an den Kinokassen wie schon bei Teil 1.

Wir sehen hier halt Black Captain Marvel. Mit Plot Armor. Der Gegner ist weiß. Männlich. Dumm. Böse weil weiß und männlich. Also wie immer in letzter Zeit. Die Black Pantherine ist nie in Gefahr, weil Männer Frauen auf Leinwänden ja nicht mehr übertrumpfen können. Man langweilt sich also wieder durch 200 plus Minuten Mary Sue gedöns mit cringigen Afrika Akzenten, damit der Ami merkt "Ach das ist nicht in Brooklyn"

Ob Marvel merkt das sie jetzt quasi Catwoman haben? Nur ohne den Style?

Wie gesagt. Bin nicht die Zielgruppe. Das Männergebashe von Marvel kann man sich nicht mehr angucken. Vor allem nicht als weißer. Ist für mich genauso purer Rassismus. Und nach der twerkenden She-Hulk (voll emanzipiert) ist Marvel eh der absolute Witz.


----------

